# Mehrere AV-Receiver in Reihe betreiben / Signal durchschleifen



## Gonzberg (10. Mai 2014)

Hi Community,


mich treibt zur Zeit eine Frage um, die ich leider mit Hilfe diverser Suchmaschinen noch nicht lösen konnten:

Wie schaut es aus, wenn man mehrere AV-Receiver in Reihe betreiben möchte?
Konkret steht im Eingangsbereich des Hauses ein AV-Receiver(Steuerzentrale), der mit 2 bis maximal 3 weiteren verbunden werden soll.
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich die Möglichkeit haben möchte, über die Steuerzentrale z.B. anhand eines CD/DVD/Bluray-Players, Musik im ganzen Haus abzuspielen.
Die anderen angeschlossenen Receiver sollen das Signal dann in den entsprechenden Bereichen(Räumen) verstärken und ausgeben.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, wie ich die Receiver mit einander verbinde, bzw. ist es Möglich, diese in Reihe zu schalten (wahrscheinlich einfacher, sonst bräuchte die Steuerzentrale 2-3 HDMI Ausgänge).
Hinzu kommt die Frage, ob dies auch digital möglich ist, da auch Mehrkanalton übertragen werden soll.

Besonders wichtig ist allerdings, das dies ohne wahrnehmbare Latenzen geschieht, dass heißt, es soll also zu keinem Hall-Effekt kommen.

Für Hilfe, was die Verkabelung angeht, wäre ich äußerst dankbar.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

Gonzberg


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2014)

Für solche Zwecke gibt es extra Multiroom Systeme. Da bin ich kein Fachmann für, aber schau doch mal was der Google zu dem Thema sagt.
Crestron ist da zu empfehlen - wenn man es richtig machen will.


----------



## Gonzberg (10. Mai 2014)

Danke Dir für den Hinweis!

Das 'Problem' ist, dass halt AVRs und (qualitative) Boxen im 'Überfluss' vorhanden sind und ich das gerne irgendwie mit der vorhandenen Hardware realisieren möchte.
Bei Multiroom muss ich direkt an Sonos denken und da muss man ja auch deren Boxen nehmen, etc.

Ich check trotzdem mal interessehalber Deinen Tip bzw. Crestron.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2014)

Es gäbe auch solche Umschalter für den Amp oder Boxen als Beispiel. Kommt halt drauf an welchen Aufwand man betreiben will mit der Verdrahtung und ob es per Funk oder ähnlichem geschaltet werden muss.


----------



## Gonzberg (10. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich denke, dass Umschalter nicht wirklich Sinn ergeben, da ich die Boxen in den verschiedenen Räumen ja gleichzeitig betreiben möchte.
Das Verkabeln der Receiver bzw. das Durchschleifen des Signals wäre halt deshalb zu bevorzugen, da sich die Receiver ja im besten Fall jeweils mit einem Kabel verbinden lassen.
Wenn z.B. alle Boxen über einen Receiver gesteuert werden sollen (z.B. in Reihe an ausreichend starken Ausgängen), dann müsste man zig Lautsprecherkabel durch das ganze Haus legen.
Ausserdem könnten die Lautstärken in den einzlen Zimmern dann auch nicht getrennt gesteuert werden.

Im Grund wäre halt die nötige Info, mit welchem Kabel ich die Receiver am besten verbinden (vorzugsweise halt digital für 5.1 aufwärts).
Mit HDMI wird das nicht funktionieren, da HDMI kein Ton alleine aus- bzw. weitergibt, oder?


----------



## Combi (10. Mai 2014)

brauchst du nicht einfach ein optisches kabel von einem zum anderen verstärker/reciever?
du musst doch nur das musiksignal in die anderen räume bekommen,den rest machst du ja dann an ort und stelle..


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Mai 2014)

Also viele Receiver haben Multi-Zones oder Party-Mode


----------



## Gonzberg (10. Mai 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> brauchst du nicht einfach ein optisches kabel von einem zum anderen verstärker/reciever?
> du musst doch nur das musiksignal in die anderen räume bekommen,den rest machst du ja dann an ort und stelle..



Das ist halt die Frage, ob das geht.
Müsste dann der Hauptreceiver, also die Steuerzentrale mehrere TosLink Ausgänge haben, oder könnte man die miteinander verketten, also in Reihe schalten?
Und, wie sieht es mit den Latenzen aus? Ist ein wahrnehmbarer Versatz vorhanden?


----------



## Venom89 (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn deine Receiver keine Pre Outs bieten ist es glaube ich nicht möglich.


----------



## JaniZz (15. Mai 2014)

Also so weit ich weiß könntest du zb ein av Receiver mit 2 pre out Ausgängen als hauptzentrale nutzen und die Signale per chinch dann an zwei weitere einfache av Receiver weiter geben. 

Mein onkyo tx-nr 929 kann das zb.
Nur glaube ich dass dann nur Stereo übertragen werden kann.
Aber für Musik würde es reichen.


----------



## floppyexe (22. Mai 2014)

Kauf dir einen Xtreamer, richte dir ein kleines Netzwerk ein, binde alle AV's darin ein, eine App für den Xtreamer aufs riesengroße Häääändy und alles wird gut.
Xtreamer Prodigy Announcement!


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2014)

Das Problem an den AV´s dürfte sein, dass man diese über dasselbe Koaxial-Kabel nicht parallel oder in Reihe betreiben kann. Jeder receiver sendet eine Steuerinformation an die SAT-Schüssel, was sie gern haben will. Horizontal, Vertikal oder welche Spannung und Frequenz. (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, haut mich, lieg ich falsch )

Das einfachste wird sein, bzw auch aufwendigste, du nimmst aus dem Master-Receiver das Audiosignal analog über die Chinch-Ausgänge, falls sowas vorhanden und bringst sie direkt auf Verstärker oder die anderen Receiver, falls die Audio-In haben. Analog hat keine Lags, es wird direkt an die Boxen gegeben. Den einzigen "Lagg", den du dann noch hörst, ist höchstens die Entfernung, die der Schall der anderen Räume zu dir braucht.


----------

